# Drain jetting.



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

First things guys, happy new year to you all.
Sorry i have not been on in a while but we have been so busy.
Most of you would remember that i built my own jetter a few months back and now i thought i would share my thoughts and experiences with it.
I can say that i am very happy with it and the way it works.
The thing goes out with me all the time as i got a little peeeeed off with having to go and keep picking it up for call outs so i just leave it hooked to the van now for the most part.
I use the thing at least 5 times a week at the minute on some contract work i do.
I always offer regular line cleaning with spring type machine or hydro jet and let them decide and the jetter always wins.
The thing has paid for it self over and over since the build and i would never be without it now.
The jetter has worked flawless so far and has not let me down once and i work the thing pretty damn hard.
A few changes have been made to it since i posted the pics during the build and i will post some new pics pretty soon.
What i have noticed is that the jetter is far easier to use than a regular cable machine. 
I showed another plumber how it works and he loved it after i let him try it, he now wants me to build him one. 
Told him for $5000 grand i would.
Anyway, i hope you guys all prosper in 2012 and have a great year.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I haven't seen you driving around with it yet. You do most of your work in Norman? What you jetting Hotels? Restaurants? I do almost 100% residential drain cleaning, and I still use my Model C on most of my calls. Need to push my jetter more, but the Model C is quicker for me to set up, and get the drain flowing with so it is what I use the most.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't think there is anyone in my town that does jetting. I'm definitely going to have to build one as well. The price tag of the Spartans really threw me for a loop.
Can't be that hard to learn how to jet drains. - :!


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

I do 95% residential with, all over the metro. 
I have a contract for a local company that has 3500 homes on the books and I am pretty busy with them.
I have just been and unblocked a 4" main and It took literally 5 mins to unblock then another ten mins just cleaning back and fourth to make sure.
I have my jetter set up pretty good now and I'm 100% happy with it.
We need to meet up for coffee soon anyway and chat.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

What size is your jetter GPM and psi? Does it cut roots? The last place I worked we used it only for super long 4" lines, the rest was larger lines.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

I have two gx390 engines that will do 8 gpm. It will cut roots depending on what nozzle I use, laser, ram etc.
To be honest I only use one of the engines as it works great at that, if it's a real bad one I would start the other engine but not had to yet.
Once you get the feel for the machine you pretty much know what is happening down there and can feel if there is a major problem.
I always offer a camera inspection with a discount so the customer can see what caused the problem.
By just offering that service it landed me two rather nice jobs last month that more than payed the bills.
The camera offers piece of mind to the customer as they can see if the drains need repair or replace and they know I'm not blowing smoke up there a**.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

How much psi are running with one machine? Two machines?
What about winter? Are u mixing the glycol with water to clear the blockage? or just running the glycol through after the blockage is cleared?


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

4000 psi but I can dial it down. It's 4000 psi with one engine running or two the difference is the amount of gallons per minute and I make sure the nozzle is the right one for the gpm to make it run right.
The glycol mix is to protect my lines and pump etc.
I have it set up so as I can reuse the glycol all winter so it don't become to expensive..
It's been a good learning lesson and I'm more than comfortable with the machine now.
I am just about to make another unit but will change a couple things to make it even easier on using it.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Sounds like you did a similar set up to what I got. I run two GX390 Hondas with each having there own Cat Pump that will do 3.5 gpm at 4000 psi. Or I can run one engine at a time or use them as a cart jetter too if I want.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Did u change out the unloaded as will did?


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, my unloader valve now goes to the holding tank so I know my pumps are cooling.
I have one gx390 mounted permanent and the other is a cart machine that hooks into the main unit if needed. 
I'm in the process of welding a frame for the top of it now so the thing is totally covered and lots of space for adverts.
I'm putting work led lights all around it and a couple of solar panels to charge the battery.
Kind of fancy but people will look when they see it.
Come see us at the home and garden show will in the cox convention hall this january 22nd at the fair grounds.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Cat pump? 
Direct drive or geared?
Got a you tube video of the beauty in action??


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

mark kiernan said:


> It will cut roots depending on what nozzle I use, laser, ram etc.


Glad to hear it's working for you. IMHO you should go spend a little money on nozzles though, a 3/8" Warthog and a Root Ranger and you would be ripping the roots to pieces and with the Warthog would be faster/more effective on grease. 

Just sayin'


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

I would like to get one. I have used my jetter three times today alone. One of the jetting jobs today was a little more work, offered the customer a camera inspection and that inspection got me a rather nice job, well a very nice job.
im now spending the night doing bids and office work. people think when you drive off from the last call of the day its finish time for us.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Do u keep it indoors at night? Does it get charged out at a higher rate than a cable machine?
What's your typical blockage you clear with it?


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

i keep it outside at night, in this weather i just make sure i run antifreeze through it.
the biggest line i can do at a real push is six inch.
only done six inch lines a couple of times and it did clear them.
i do charge it out for more than the drum machines.
i only use my drum machine now as a sonde for my metrotech if there is not a metallic pipe or tracer wire for a locate.
i offer the machine at a discount because im going run there lines anyway with either machine i just explain the difference between the two.
i would not go to a backup without it now.


----------

